# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Vb.net 2008 Express: Paddle Tennis [source]

## Peter Swinkels

EDIT:
A slightly updated version of the game has been uploaded to my website. The game attached to this post has been removed. The game can now be downloaded at:
http://www.euronet.nl/users/swinkels...s/pddltnns.zip

OLD POST:

Here is a simple paddle tennis (a Pong clone) game which I wrote. It can be played in single player mode (default) or with two players over a network. It looks and feels like an old Dos game. This is because it's a console application.
One of the reasons I made it a console application is because the way a form handles events didn't seem to allow me to implement high-precision timing the way I had in mind. Although I've experimented with .Net before, I'm still pretty new to .Net, so any comments on how I might improve the code are welcome. In fact, half the reason I made this game, was to practice programming in .Net.

The goal of the game is simple, just reach the last level (level 10) and score enough points before running out of turns. Catch the ball to score points, drop the ball and you loose a turn. When you have scored 10 points in a certain level, you move to the next one.

Here is a list of keys supported by the game's interface:

Enter -		Is used to move to the next screen or to confirm.
Escape -		Is used to cancel or quit.
O -		Set up a connection for a two player game.
P -		Pauses the game.
Left arrow -	Move the paddle to the left.
Right arrow -	Move the paddle to the right.
Up/down arrow -	Stop the paddle from moving.

----------


## ProgrammingKing

Link Doesnt Work...

----------


## Peter Swinkels

I removed the website, which wasn't much to speak of. If you're still interested in the game, I can attach it to a post in this thread...

----------


## Aisaki

i want to see the play and the code.. tnx

----------


## Peter Swinkels

Here it is. I haven't done anything with it (or vb.net for that matter) for ages. I had to look for it in an old backup. So I'm not sure how well I can answer any questions.

----------

